# Dex the cockatoo



## HolliDaze (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm currently hand raising an umbrella cockatoo, named Dexter. He just turned 12 weeks and will start weaning soon. I'm the image I included I was still getting the hang of feeding him properly, so he is covered in baby bird formula.


----------

